# IELTS expired before invitation



## waqasanwar (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi there,

I have a little confusion going on here. I submitted my EOI 2 months ago. I had 7 bands in each module of IELTS. By the time I received the invitation my IELTS got expired and I booked a new IELTS. My new IELTS result is 7.5 in reading and listening 7 in writing and 8 in speaking. Can anyone please put some highlights in this scenario if I can still submit my sub class 189 application with new IELTS and attach the old one as reference.

Thanks in advance.
Waqas


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi waqasanwar, 

how old is your IELTS result? Note that although British Council recommends to re-take the test every two years, DIBP accepts results that are less than *3 years* old. To quote from Booklet 6 on page 20: 



> Test results must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply.


So, in fact your old result might still be valid. You had to enter the test date in the EOI, so it would be easy for the system to check the validity (just like for your age based on the birthday). Not sure if that is implemented, though...


----------



## waqasanwar (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi espresso

My old IELTS is already 3 years old and Australian immigration accepts 3 years old IELTS for sub class 189. My old IELTS expired on 5th of March and i received the EOI invitation after 15th of march. I booked my new IELTS for 5th or April and the result was announced on 17th of April 2014. My new result is better than my old IELTS. Please advice should i follow this EOI and apply for the application or there is a risk involved?

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi waqasanwar, 

I recommend to be cautious and wait for the invitation to expire, update the EOI and wait for the new invite. Your date of effect should not change because you still have a band 7 IELTS result, so you should more or less immediately get a new invite. Your skills assessment and IELTS must be valid at the time of invitation. To quote from the booklet on page 20 again: 



> You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability
> attained *at time of invitation*.


There were a couple of cases on the forum where DIBP did not accept IELTS results because the result date was after the invitation. Your case is a bit different because the IELTS expired and yet you still received an invite. However, it would definitely be safest to update the EOI...


----------



## waqasanwar (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi espresso

Thanks for your quick reply on this. That's what i was thinking and stopped me to proceed with this invitaion. I might let this invitation expire and update my EOI as soon as i have access to it.


Anyways thanks allot for you help.


----------

